# Best Disable Start Stop Method for MQB Tiguan



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive tried researching a variety of methods to disable the auto stop start function on this type of Tiguan but nothing that stuck out as being the right fit for this platform.

I have ODB11 and didn’t see an “app” for it but there does seem to be long coding for some other VW models.

Who else owns an MSQ Tiguan that has got this successfully disabled without dashboard errors or indicator lamps.

Just can’t stand this feature. Thanks fir any links or insights that will help me with my Tig.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Its going to depend on what MY your tig is. 

Cant be disabled on 2020+ with OBD11. 

Need to physically disconnect the sensor to the battery. 

Earlier than 2020 use the voltage method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Its going to depend on what MY your tig is.
> 
> Cant be disabled on 2020+ with OBD11.
> 
> ...


That’s partly true... 2020 and newer can’t be disabled with obd11 but disconnecting sensors is a bad idea as well. There are $30 modules avail on AliExpress that several users including myself are using which are ideal and work perfectly.

Search is your friend... how-to can be found in this forum as well as in the Jetta/GLI mk7 forum (same platform). 10 min install or less after you get the module.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mk7R guys have been disconnecting the sensor since 2015 without issue. FWIW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

zimmie2652 said:


> Its going to depend on what MY your tig is.
> 
> Cant be disabled on 2020+ with OBD11.
> 
> ...


I have a 2018... so the long coding voltage looks like the way to go? I prefer not to disconnect the voltage line at the battery.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Mk7R guys have been disconnecting the sensor since 2015 without issue. FWIW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough but without knowing what other functions those sensors do, particularly on the newer MQB platform is a risk, and one in my own opinion not worth taking when a simple $30 plugin module does a better job anyway.

...just my opinion though, to each his own I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

twiggs462 said:


> I have a 2018... so the long coding voltage looks like the way to go? I prefer not to disconnect the voltage line at the battery.


Yeap, voltage method would be your best bet then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

twiggs462 said:


> I have a 2018... so the long coding voltage looks like the way to go? I prefer not to disconnect the voltage line at the battery.


Won’t work on a 2020 or newer model... it’s been hard coded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DoC0427 said:


> Fair enough but without knowing what other functions those sensors do, particularly on the newer MQB platform is a risk, and one in my own opinion not worth taking when a simple $30 plugin module does a better job anyway.
> 
> ...just my opinion though, to each his own I suppose.
> 
> ...


I agree, I wouldn’t go with unplugging it either, personally but the MQB platform is what 7 years old at this point (taking euro market into account).

People pretty much know all there is to know about them by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Deactivate Start/Stop (does not work for 2020 models due to regulations)

Select Control Unit 19
Adaptations
Search for Start/Stop start voltage limit
Old Value = 7.8
New Value = 12 (highest value is 12.1) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

DoC0427 said:


> Fair enough but without knowing what other functions those sensors do, particularly on the newer MQB platform is a risk, and one in my own opinion not worth taking when a simple $30 plugin module does a better job anyway.
> 
> ...just my opinion though, to each his own I suppose.
> 
> ...


I just found this and ordered it. Since it mimics me pressing the button at start up I’m good with that. Just what I needed.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001347072784.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.1b264321oKHPSv&browser_id=26c9632e277f402aa634c9ff32905efa&aff_trace_key=dd7c38066ca94278a9e6a94bf6f9616e-1613350141309-07696-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=browgclfsy4caria177bd54e4411700b816b23868a&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH6b1e75d4fbca4bb49e8b7a9804d8766aQ.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

twiggs462 said:


> I just found this and ordered it. Since it mimics me pressing the button at start up I’m good with that. Just what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001347072784.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.1b264321oKHPSv&browser_id=26c9632e277f402aa634c9ff32905efa&aff_trace_key=dd7c38066ca94278a9e6a94bf6f9616e-1613350141309-07696-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=browgclfsy4caria177bd54e4411700b816b23868a&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH6b1e75d4fbca4bb49e8b7a9804d8766aQ.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg


That particular item is almost identical to the one I got off ali and I have to say, installation takes all of 10 minutes and operation is perfect.


----------



## bluejacket (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 2018 SEL Premium 4motion and had the APR stage one installed. With the installation i had the option to disconnect the auto stop feature, and i did....works as advertised so far no issues. Improved performance and no auto stop feature...
Win-Win.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

dareblue said:


> That particular item is almost identical to the one I got off ali and I have to say, installation takes all of 10 minutes and operation is perfect.


Awesome. Glad to hear... can't wait to put it in place. Worst feature ever on a car.


----------

